# Control de triacs con pic



## julio cesar (Jul 18, 2006)

Hola amigos...........

necesito de su ayuda para resolver un  inconveniente...

resulta que debo controlar una carda de 110Vac con dos entradas de control...algo asi :
cuando el control 1 este en alto (v) y el control 2 en bajo (0v), la carga se me energice, no puedo usar reles pues se trata de conmutacion muy rapida de las señales de control...
como podria configurar los circuitos de disparo con triac o con algun otro dispositivo?

muchas gracias por su ayuda.....


----------



## roberto moreno (Jul 18, 2006)

La lógica aparentemente se ve fácil no creo que haya problema, el circuito con triac lo encuentras en:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/control-luces-mediante-pc-2366/

a ver si te sirve, yo por cierto lo usé con un solenoide y sensores de agua y función a la perfección.


----------

